# Send in the Snails



## teg1203 (17 Sep 2008)

Got some snails from snailshop today and didn't realise how entertaining MTS can be. The "Linford Christies" of the snail world.   Within seconds of putting them in they started charging about the tank like teenagers trying to grab the back seat on the coach, barging and charging in, checking out what going on and munching away like crazy at algae.

I'm now an invert convert. :? 

Perhaps I need to get out more.


----------



## thebullit (18 Sep 2008)

there great for cleaning any uneaten food and stare up your substrate. i have then in all my tanks and wouldnt have 1 without them.


----------



## Egmel (18 Sep 2008)

teg1203 said:
			
		

> Perhaps I need to get out more.


Nah, because then you start talking to people about your tanks and then they look at you strangely


----------



## JamesM (18 Sep 2008)

Egmel said:
			
		

> teg1203 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

